# Current prices (UK Market)



## libra23 (May 21, 2011)

hi, i'm posting this as i'm relatively new to the lens market, in terms of understanding the price flutuation. I've had a good year to monitor the lenses i'm interested in (specifically 17mm tse and 100-400mm), within the next 4 months i'm at a point where i'm ready to commit to purchasing said lens(es).

Just to put a little in perspective, i'm based in Germany with my job so have the advantage of purchasing my goods VAT free (i use amazon and warehouseexpress - i don't know of any other sites offering BFPO VAT-free delivery), and what i've seen in relation to the above lenses is that (taking amazon as a gauge) the 17mm tse i believe i've seen as low as around Â£1749, which equates to VAT-free price of Â£1399 (currently retailing from amazon at over Â£2000) :-O

the 100-400mm i've seen as low as Â£1049 (again VAT-free Â£839) within the last year (currently retailing at Â£1200-Â£1299 mark), so as you can imagine, (not in any way wanting to put this across in a pompous manner)i can make some considerable savings, unfortunately and sadly the force majeure which occurred seems to have pushed the prices up (no way i'll be paying Â£2000+ for the tilt shift)

So the question i'm getting at is, can anybody provide any knowledge/experience of when they hypothesis the prices may come back down (and what range this may come back down to). Further to this, i have researched around this topic a little and have read that Canon has been making profits regardless and it's the suppliers that have hicked up the prices, rather than Canon.

In conclusion, i'm eager to buy the lenses however i'm flexible and can be patient in the long run, i'm sure some will be thinking, just make the buys now as the tax i can save cancels out the price increase, however the previous prices are still expensive to me so i can wait it out and make further savings.

Any comments/beliefs will be appreciated, thanks


----------



## motorhead (May 21, 2011)

Sadly I don't see prices coming down. Even after the present emergency situation in Japan resolves itself and they start getting back to normal, there will be an enormous backlog of stock orders to fill.

Add to that the fact that Canon are now busily engaged in an extremely expensive exercise redesigning the whole lens range to suit the newest generation of high MP sensors, Id suggest that prices will only ever increase from this point.

One word of caution regarding the 100-400L. I have one and am happy with it, but Canon have already announced their intention to produce a 200-560L using a built in 1.4x converter to reach 560mm. Assuming the optical quality is good enough I fully intend to buy one as a replacement for my 100-400 when it appears. Granted the new lens is not going to be cheap, but the 100-400 is an elderly design and is in desperate need of an upgrade. One solution in the meantime might be to think about buying "pre-used" (second-hand to you and me), that's what I did with mine and it was (and is still) in superb condition at half the new price.


----------



## libra23 (May 21, 2011)

hi, appreciate the reply, well that's unfortunate to hear, i guess i'll have to shop around and maybe i'll land on my feet along the way.

You read my mind on the 100-400, i'll looked into it and changed my mind, then looked at it again, sactrelgiously took my eye of Canon's looking into Sigma, and then came back to it. I am put off with the push-pull zoom although not differed of the 'dust pump' status. Yeah it does appear dated but still gives great quality images, so yeah i think i'll shop around for a used one, then pass it on when a successor comes along

at least i'll be saving for the time being and can invest on other options


----------



## Flake (May 21, 2011)

It's the law of supply & demand, once supply picks up the prices will fall once more. You migh have to wait until high summer though.


----------



## libra23 (May 22, 2011)

high summer, that's not too bad then, i wasn't intending on splashing any cash until the back end of the year


----------



## Admin US West (May 22, 2011)

Canon claims that by June, their production should be at normal capacity. Unfortunately, by that time, there may be 90 days of backorders to fill. There likely will not be normal stock levels in stores until fall, but those needing a particular lens should be able to find it this summer, but may pay a premium price if its one of the lenses that are hard to find.


----------

